# what's your choice of hot beverage?



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, I'm just putting these 3 main things that I can think of. Honestly i can't think of anything else =\


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

hot chocolate


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to be a coffee fiend but I've gradually switched over to tea. Let's just say I'd take a bath in spiced chai. That's how much I love it. It makes me look like a snob too. People have said I need more snobbery in my life.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Tea


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Had to vote for hot chocolate and tea, as I think I have them equally as much. Lots of hot chocolate more often in the winter, tea moreso for everything else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coffee, tea, or ME? Just kidding! :spit 


-> :hyper <-


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Tea, but as long as you know it's not those teas without sugar or milk.
It's... you know, proper tea.
With milk.
And two sugars.
(and earl grey is vile).


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

cappuccino


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Frapacino light from starbucks, super yummy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm lets see.

One has the word chocolate in it. The rest do not.

This is like, so totally hard.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Tea. Green. Green tea to be precise. I like me some coffee too.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

myhalo123 said:


> I don't always drink hot beverages, but when I do I choose dos equis.
> 
> Wait, errrr, I mean hot chocolate.
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends!


You sound very interesting.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Black Tea. With milk and sugar.



silentcliche said:


> People have said I need more snobbery in my life.


Snobbery is grand. It puts people in their proper place. Beneath you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like my coffee iced, and my chocolate hot. 
My impulsive hand still clicked coffee though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

White Roiboos tea with two sugars pleas ma'am.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Earl Grey or breakfast tea, nice and milky.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Apple cider, it's my go to drink right now


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hot Chocolate for me.... with coconut - oh damn...I want one now


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :hyper
> 
> Need2b drinking coffee right now!!!!


YOU like coffee???

REALLY!?



And tea pour moi.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like my teas, it's rare you'll ever catch me drinking a coffee


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Milo by Nestle.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drink coffee every day. I like hot chocolate too but I don't have it that often. Can't stand the taste of tea uke.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for hot chocolate, though I have that once a year or less.

I hate coffee at any temperature.

I personally prefer COLD beverages, with strong emphasis on COLD. I'm a guy who likes to put beer & wine in the freezer for a while as just above forming ice crystals is my idea of optimal beverage temp.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I HATE COFFEE!

Right now I'm all about hot chocolate with lots of marshmallows MMMMM 

But usually it's tea. With like lots of milk and sugar because.. it tastes better that way..


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

And it's hot cocoa for the win...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Coffee and tea. I like them both about equally. I wish I could drink more of them, but the caffeine makes me crazy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hot chocolate. Coffee sometimes.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Hot Chocolate with Marshmellows inside.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I voted for tea--I love a cup of hot tea in the winter. But hot chocolate is always nice too : ) 

I only drink coffee when I want to stay up or pull an all-nighter.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

All of them.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Instant coffee > brewed coffee > Hot Chocolate > Tea.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tea..Quite weak and milky..now and then with a sugar.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Coffee i have every morning but tea on somedays i may drink three cups or so especially during the winter so I voted for both.I like all kinds of tea: green, oolong black, white, red, herbal. Peppermint is one of my faves right now not proper tea but you get the idea.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

coffee and herbal teas
plus the occasional cafe mocha


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

BFK or Hot tottie


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

I love tea but its better cold, so hot coco it is. =)


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

All three for me, please! 

And it seems I may be alone in liking my tea with no milk or sugar/honey.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hot chocolate! I drink a lot of it in the winter time.
I like coffee, but I prefer it iced. Tea is okay, but I don't really drink it unless I'm sick or something.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

soft ground said:


> All three for me, please!
> 
> And it seems I may be alone in liking my tea with no milk or sugar/honey.


well with black teas I put milk and sugar, sometimes honey, but I always drink green tea plain. (on the rare occasion that I have green tea)


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

french vanilla cappuchino...mmmmm!


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> I used to be a coffee fiend but I've gradually switched over to tea. Let's just say I'd take a bath in spiced chai. That's how much I love it. It makes me look like a snob too. People have said I need more snobbery in my life.


I'm a chai addict. If I were to ever give blood, I'm sure chai would pour out of my veins. I drink an absurd amount of chai tea a day. I love other herbal teas as well. Coffee is good too (decaf and flavored though), and a nice cup of hot chocolate is wonderful as well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot chocolate, I never developed a taste for coffee or tea.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hot chocolate. Preferably with whipped cream, a sprinkle of cinnamon, and a milk chocolate spoon. Marshmallows are nice too.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Tea! But only green tea. With apple and pear. Delicious! :cup


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hot Chocolate (just had a cup)

Also

Hot Apple Cider


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea - Black, green and herbal (My favorites are sencha green, English Breakfast, Yunnan and Keemun black)

Other - Yerba Mate (technically, I guess it's an herbal tea but I drink so much of it I make it in a 12 cup coffee maker like coffee)


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Coffee. Although my doc mentioned it does not help anxious people be less anxious. Although being British, I'll do like tea.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hot chocolate with a bit of Bailey's thrown in.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mmm, hot chocolate ..


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Tea and hot chocolate.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hot chocolate~ Hate all other hot drinks, besides soup I guess xD


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

milo


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Hot chocolate and tea.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Tea and hot chocolate are both pretty amazing.

As for tea I've had black, green, lemon, and pomegranate flavors. I also tend to mix my hot chocolate with nutella, or something like it. I guess I'm more of a tea guy though, it's a very chill beverage, which I'm all about. I love having something to sip on as I'm gaming or on the interwebs.


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

Hot coco, hot cider, and hot tea ... mmmmm, so hard to pick


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Chai, although this thread is two years old.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

Herbal tea (caffeine free).


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hot chocolate  Don't like any of the other options lol


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Hot Chocolate!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hot chocolate? really?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I selected coffee but I don't really like hot drinks. I wait until my coffee gets luke warm to drink it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I drink green tea every day, usually more than once. Sometimes I'll mix it up and go with Earl Gray.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

usually a caffè mocha. hot cider in autumn, caramel or peppermint coffee, and chai are also nice.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Tea.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Cappuccino or latte
I drink a lot of tea, but I only like it cold. I love chocolate, but not a big fan of hot chocolate for some reason.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Starbucks, nuff said.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Currently dark hot chocolate. Second choice would be coffee


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

chai hot chocolate mochiato.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I like coffee and tea. Drinking a tea more often though


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cranberry juice


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Aveda tea <3


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

This thread should be closed, it's causing too much controversy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Hate most hot beverages, but I'll drink coffee though when I need to perk up. I let it sit in the fridge for 10 - 15 minutes before I drink it.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I drink coffee everyday... I have to.


----------



## hgz145 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hot bubble tea. Preferably mango.

I hate coffee..


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I really like hot tea, and occasionally hot chocolate. For some reason I don't like hot coffee; I rarely drink coffee at all but if I do, it's iced.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't remember when I voted on this, but it's definitely not coffee anymore. I'd say either hot chocolate or Timmy's French vanilla cappuccino (which I guess is a coffee variant, meh).


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hot chocolate, made with only milk. Or however Costa do, because their's are gorgeous!


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Coffee. The darker they are, the more I like them.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hot. Fricken. Chocolate


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Please don't tell me I'm the only one here who hate all forms of hot drinks&#8230;


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hot black tea


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> usually a caffè mocha. hot cider in autumn, caramel or peppermint coffee, and chai are also nice.


caramel coffee is nice in winter 

Coffee and tea. A chocolatey cappuccino is nice to start the day, then through the day mostly instant coffees, one or two strong grinded cups of arabica, and then milky tea in the evening, and peppermint tea before bed.

Yeah I maybe drink to much caffeine. Call it a passion!


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

hot chocolate


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Coffee, for sure. Then tea. Then hot cider. Then hot chocolate. I love hot beverages.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Tea  I loves me some tea.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I drink a lot of tea. But I really love latte with soy milk and brown sugar. Yummy. I wish I had an espresso machine!


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I checked all three but now that I think about it, I should have checked all four. lol I enjoy pretty much any hot beverage even though I live in a place with really warm weather.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate coffee for what it has done to me but it is still my hot beverage of choice. I only drink my mother's home brew though, I dislike coffee from other sources.


----------

